# Displayport und HMDI Problem



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich bekomm hier noch ne Krise, folgendes Problem:
PC angeschlossen über HMDi mit dem AVR und dann weiter zum Fernseher
PC mit 15m Aktivem Displayport Kabel geht zum Monitor.

Wenn ich nun ein Video am PC abspiele und über den Fernseher anschauen möchte geht das solange ich beim Video nicht in den Vollbild Modus wechsle. Ansonsten wiurd das Bild schwarz und ich bekomme kein Signal mehr am Fernseher.
Drücke ich am PC auf WIN+P um auf den Fernseher zu wechseln passiert gar nichts, am Monitor kommt dann wieder ein Bild. Erst wenn ich das Video schließe kann ich wieder zum TV wechseln. Ist das DP Kabel nicht angeschlossen so funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe 

MFg Bl4cKr4iN


----------



## MrTopperH (28. Juli 2020)

Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor? Unterstützt er auch HDR?
Versuch doch Mal, den TV als 1. Monitor einzurichten in den Einstellungen und schalte dann den Monitor aus, bevor du ein Video startest.
Dann sollte alles funktionieren. Du kannst dann auch in den Grafiktreiber-Einstellungen das Bild explizit für AVR/TV anpassen, wie etwa 4k@60Hz oder 4k@24Hz und 10 Bit Farbtiefe.

Meist entstehen solche Probleme, weil entweder der Monitor nicht die Spezifikationen eines guten TVs unterstützt wie etwa HDR. Wenn du HDCP-geschütztes Material abspielst, wird das auch nicht funktionieren, solange der Monitor eingeschaltet ist, weil HDCP über DisplayPort nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (28. Juli 2020)

Der Monitor hat ne 2k Auflösung und unterstützt auch HDR.
Wie stelle ich das um das der TV als 1 und der Monitor als 2 erkannt wird?
ich finde in den Windows einstellungen nichts dazu


----------



## HisN (28. Juli 2020)

Der erste ist der Hauptmonitor. Und das hat nix mit der Zahl zu tun, die da angezeigt wird. Die kannst Du nicht ändern. Hauptmonitor und nicht Hauptmonitor. Das ist was Du ändern kannst.

Die Zahlen kannst Du in der Regel nur über die Position des Kabels an der Graka ändern.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (29. Juli 2020)

Der Haken mit als Standardausgabegerät ist bei beiden gesetzt aber ausgegraut. D.h ich kann weder den Monitor noch den Fernseher abwählen


----------



## MrTopperH (29. Juli 2020)

Dann schalte den Monitor aus, wenn du Filme schauen möchtest. Der PC liefert sonst nur max. das, was der "schlechteste" Monitor im Setup hergibt.
Also kannst du 4k-Filme mit HDR auch nur schauen, wenn der PC-Moitor abgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (29. Juli 2020)

Der Monitor ist immer abgeschaltet und nie im Stand by, trotzdem bekomme ich kein Signal


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2020)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> Der Haken mit als Standardausgabegerät ist bei beiden gesetzt aber ausgegraut. D.h ich kann weder den Monitor noch den Fernseher abwählen



DAS ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. Juli 2020)

Hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter


----------



## MrTopperH (31. Juli 2020)

Wie lang ist das HDMI-Kabel und welches genau ist es denn?
Vielleicht ist das Kabel zu lang und in schlechter Qualität und/oder gar nicht dazu fähig, 4k@60Hz zu übertragen.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. Juli 2020)

Ich würde als erstes das HDMI Kabel als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Mal den PC wenn irgendwie möglich zum TV stellen und mit einem guten Kabel testen. Wichtig ist, wie schon gesagt, dass es auch wirklich 4k @60Hz kann.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. Juli 2020)

Am Kabel liegt es nicht, kann auch mit 60 FPS in 4K HDR zocken.
Das ist dasd HMDi Kabel: 
inakustik &#8211; 0042305 &#8211; Premium High Speed HDMI 2.0b: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das alte Kabel war ein Amazon basics und damit hatte ich schon das gleiche Problem, dachte damals auch es liegt am Kabel wollte aber dadurch auch noch ein anderes Problem lösen

und das ist das DP Kabel mit 15m 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00V7NOV3Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

